# Medical care



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Good morning

Can someone please advise on medical care in Cyprus? We have conflicting information so would appreciate a definitive answer!

We are told that no matter what people say private medical care is not required. With your E111 card you are covered. The info with the card does say to return it if you will be living or working abroad for a period of time.

I'm sure it's not that simple.....

Also do we register with a doctor on arrival and it is required to bring your medical history documents.

Many thanks for responding. These basic questions must be asked time and time again but best to be in the know beforehand.....

Allen & Su Dawes


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Su Dawes said:


> Good morning
> 
> Can someone please advise on medical care in Cyprus? We have conflicting information so would appreciate a definitive answer!
> 
> ...



The E111 is only for temporary visitors and tourists.
Will you be retired or working?
If you are pensioners coming to live permanently in Cyprus you need to get an E121.
If you are under pension age you need an E106.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> The E111 is only for temporary visitors and tourists.
> Will you be retired or working?
> If you are pensioners coming to live permanently in Cyprus you need to get an E121.
> If you are under pension age you need an E106.



Hi there

We won't be working but not quite at pension age - 4 years away. Does the E106 and in time the E121 give you complete cover?

Many thanks to advise about the need for private health cover and the dr queston.

Thanks for advising us. Much appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Su Dawes said:


> Hi there
> 
> We won't be working but not quite at pension age - 4 years away. Does the E106 and in time the E121 give you complete cover?
> 
> ...



Once you are receiving state pensions you wil be covered for treatment at the local hospital. Until then you may need to pay a contribution towards treatment.
Unlike the UK though not all medicines are available free even once you reach state pension age.
As for registering with a Doctor you can go to any doctor you want to at any time.
I would recommend that until you reach state pension age you take out some form of health insurance unless you are working and paying into t he state social insurance scheme.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Su Dawes said:


> Many thanks to advise about the need for private health cover and the dr queston.


The one option that tends not to get mentioned is to pay-as-you-go with private care until you reach pension age.

In Larnaca the going rate for a 20 minute same-day appointment with a private doctor at a private hospital is about 40€. Not something you'd want to pay for every day but not eye-wateringly expensive either. 

A friend just had keyhole surgery on his knee; the cost was a touch over 1,500€. That was all his costs: for the surgeon, the anesthetist, theatre, nurses, private bed and all the follow-ups.

Again, not cheap but really not on a par with what you'd expect to pay for private medical care in the UK. 

Just another option to consider.
Mands


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

What some people do is find out how much insurance would cost them. Then open a high interest bank account and put that amount in each year, in monthly instalments. Then if they need any expensive treatment the money is there in the account. If they don't need it then it builds up into a nice nest egg for later.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

As an add on to comments already made, it is my understanding (and I will undoubtedly be corrected if wrong) that:
Womens pensionable age is currently 60 and mens 65. Upon reaching 60 the woman completes the E121 and registers her husband as a dependant, he will then receive reduced medical care costs until he reaches 65 and completes his own E121.
As with registering with a doctor/hospital in Cyprus it is definately advisable to provide a copy of your medical history.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> As an add on to comments already made, it is my understanding (and I will undoubtedly be corrected if wrong) that:
> Womens pensionable age is currently 60 and mens 65. Upon reaching 60 the woman completes the E121 and registers her husband as a dependant, he will then receive reduced medical care costs until he reaches 65 and completes his own E121.
> As with registering with a doctor/hospital in Cyprus it is definately advisable to provide a copy of your medical history.


Thats correct. It goes by the age at which you are eligible for Uk state pension. Which ever one reaches state pension age first their spouse is then classed as their dependant for medical treatment until they are in receipt of pension themselves.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Thats correct. It goes by the age at which you are eligible for Uk state pension. Which ever one reaches state pension age first their spouse is then classed as their dependant for medical treatment until they are in receipt of pension themselves.



The situation with the retirement age for women is that it is now in the transfer window from 60 to 65.

So for those born up and including 1949 the current 60 is applicable.

For those born between 1950 and 1955 the retirement age is 61 to 65 - sliding scale.

For those born after 1955 the retirement age is 65.

Hope this is clear!

It's been good to be able to pass on some information instead of requesting it for a change!

However, many thanks to you all for enlightening us. 

Much appreciated.

No doubt we will be thinking up some new questions quite soon.....


----------

